

Ember Is Hard, Part 1: Do Hard Things - koryteg
https://medium.com/@koryteg/ember-is-hard-part-1-do-hard-things-42e6b290b95f

======
cauterized
Pushing yourself to learn something that's hard to learn -- absolutely. Taking
on challenges that nobody's ever attempted before -- absolutely.

Doing easy things the hard way? Not so much.

